# DIY preamp for ECM8000



## buzztiger (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi ! Has anyone built a DIY mic preamp for behringer ECM8000 ?


----------



## buzztiger (Oct 16, 2006)

Does the ECM8000 mic need a mic preamp to work ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does the ECM8000 mic need a mic preamp to work ?


Yes, the preamp supplies the 48 volt phantom voltage required for the electronics in the mic, and also raises the level of the mic signal to a line level required for use with a soundcard.

brucek


----------



## buzztiger (Oct 16, 2006)

I have seen that most preamps recommended for use with ECM8000 are mixers. I wish there was a plain simple and cheap one without all the stuff i don't need.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I wish there was a plain simple and cheap one without all the stuff i don't need.


The Behringer XENYX 802 is quite inexpensive and does the job very well. I find it hard to believe they can sell it for this price. The stuff you don't need is just a bonus.. 

brucek


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

FYI, here is a circuit I used to make a phantom-power supply for testing ECM8000's for a couple of years before I finally bought a 'real' one. If worked okay and it certainly paid for itself.


----------



## oldbar (Feb 16, 2007)

here is a link of a preamp for you if you are up to it.

http://www.eal.gr/MICROPHONE PREAMPLIFIER.htm


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Audio Technica make a few single pre's which would be good. Or M-Audio have some USB types that would work too. I don't think a DIY pre is a good idea, unless you have means of checking the specs, as calibrating it would be a hassle.


----------



## jimfrank (Oct 30, 2009)

http://sound.westhost.com/project93.htm

Rod Elliot has some really outstanding information at his site, including a great article on DIY audio measurement mikes. His designs are elegant, simple, and well engineered.


----------



## phogandive (May 3, 2006)

Hi,
This is the one I use with mine, it's cheap, and works well.

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Behringer-TUBE-ULTRAGAIN-MIC100-Preamp?sku=182482

Peter


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> This is the one I use with mine, it's cheap, and works well.


Probably a good idea to include that preamp in the soundcard calibration routine to be sure to compensate for the stated "warmth" it adds.

brucek


----------

